# screw rod



## Beachka

Hola, ¿alguien sabe como se llama un "screw rod" en español?, es un tipo de tornillo, como una vara con surcos .

http://www.screw-rod.com/Screw-Mandrel/page-34.html

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No soy especialista, pero tiene toda la pinta de _tornillo sinfín_ o _sin fin_ de nuestro buen Arquímedes, Dios lo tenga en Su Santa Gloria por eso. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornillo_de_Arquímedes


----------



## Beachka

Hola, muchas gracias . Acabo de revisar el artículo pero no me convence mucho, el tornillo del que yo hablo no va dentro de ningún cilindro hueco, los surcos quedan expuestos y sirve para enroscar tuercas, más o menos como un perno . 
¡Este tornillo sinfín parece cumplir un papel más sofisticado!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sí, sí, ya vi tu foto. Un tornillo sinfín no necesariamente debe ir dentro de un cilindro.
Por eso... esperemos especialistas.
Saludos.


----------



## Cebolleta

Lo que muestra tu foto es una "varilla roscada".


----------



## LeoLeo9

¿Espárrago o espárrago roscado?


----------



## malersim

Depende de cómo o para qué lo uses. Apuesto por varilla roscada.

Si engrana en una corona sería un tornillo sin fín

Si se utiliza para crear la rosca de un agujero (si yo hubiese hecho la foto y este fuese el caso habría mostrado la pieza completa con los dos extremos) recibe el original nombre de "macho de roscar".


----------



## rodelu2

Las piezas del enlace son "leadscrews" usados en máquinas-herramienta. "Tornillos de avance".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido en que, por la foto, parecerían ser _varillas roscadas_, aunque yo las conozco más como *threaded rod* en inglés.

No sé si el objetivo es traducir *screw rod* concretamente, o saber cómo se llama en español lo que se muestra en la fotografía, independientemente del nombre con el que figure en inglés en esa página.


----------



## Beachka

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

